# Để giúp phụ nữ sau sinh chữa bệnh rối loạn tiểu tiện thì nên ăn gì



## Tuyết 8291 (1/11/19)

Hầu hết chị em sau lúc sinh thường bị rối loạn tiểu tiện như tiểu nhiều lần, tiểu són hoặc không tự chủ. Nguyên nhân là do trương lực cơ thắt bàng quang bị sút giảm. Đông y cho rằng do khí hư hạ hãm không ước thúc ở bàng quang gây ra hoặc do quá trình đẻ làm tổn thương tới bàng quang. Xin giới thiệu 1 số món ăn thuốc hỗ trợ trị chứng này.




​Cháo gà - thục địa: thục địa 30g, hoàng kỳ 30g, thịt gà mái 250g, gạo 200g, bột gia vị vừa đủ. Nấu hoàng kỳ thục địa lấy nước đặc, bỏ bã, cho thịt gà và gạo đã vo sạch vào nồi, đổ nước vừa đủ, đun lớn lửa cho sôi sau đun nhỏ lửa nấu cháo loãng, cho gia vị vừa ăn. Ngày 1 bát chia ăn hai lần. Tác dụng bổ trung ích khí, bổ huyết, bổ thận ích tinh chữa tiểu dầm tiểu đêm nhiều, bụng dưới lạnh đau.

Canh thịt rùa nấu bong bóng cá: thịt rùa 100 - 150g, bong bóng cá 15 - 30g, bột gia vị vừa đủ. Ngâm bong bóng cho nở, rùa mổ rửa sạch cho vào nồi, đổ nước vừa đủ, đun sôi 5 phút vớt ra, lọc bỏ mai, yếm, cho bong bóng cá vào đun to lửa cho sôi, sau đun nhỏ lửa nấu đến chín nhừ, nêm gia vị là được. Ăn thịt rùa, bong bóng cá, uống canh. Tác dụng: ích thận khí, bổ thận âm, chữa tiểu dầm do thận khí bất túc, người già đi tiểu đêm nhiều viêm gan mãn tính.

Canh bong bóng cá - bổ cốt chỉ: bong bóng cá 20g, bổ cốt chỉ 20g, bột gia vị vừa đủ. Rửa sạch 2 thứ, để ráo, cho vào nồi, nước vừa đủ, đun to lửa cho sôi rồi đun nhỏ lửa khoảng 45 phút, nêm gia vị. Ăn bong bóng cá, uống canh. Tác dụng: bổ thận ích tinh, ôn dương cố nhiếp trị tiểu dầm tiểu đêm nhiều, di tinh do thận hư bất cố.

Gan gà hầm nhục quế: gan gà 1 - 2 loại, nhục quế 2g, nước vừa đủ. Tất cả cho vào bát to hầm cách thủy. Ăn gan, uống nước. Tác dụng: ôn thận tán hàn, trị tiểu dầm, tiểu đêm nhiều lần.

Tôm xào hẹ: tôm 200g, hẹ 150g. Hai thứ làm sạch, xào chín, cho gia vị, ăn với cơm. Tác dụng: ôn trung tẩm bổ hư tổn, ích tinh tráng dương, trị tiểu dầm, tiểu nhiều lần do gan thận yếu.

Dạ dày lợn nấu mộc nhĩ: Mộc nhĩ 60g ngâm nở, rửa sạch. Dạ dày lợn hai loại rửa sạch thái miếng, cho 2 thứ vào nồi, đổ nước vừa đủ nấu chín, chia ăn trong hai ngày.

Khoai lang hầm với thịt chó: Thịt chó 500g rửa sạch thái miếng. Khoai lang 500g gọt bỏ vỏ, rửa sạch thái miếng. Cả 2 hầm trong 2 giờ, cho gia vị vừa ăn. Tác dụng: chữa chứng đi tiểu đêm nhiều.


----------

